# Training Aids



## kyushoT (Nov 19, 2003)

I am relatively new to Modern Arnis.  I have been playing with the sticks for years... but have just recently started formal training.

When training some drills at home (partnerless) it seems to me that it would be advantageous to have something holding a stick/sticks that I could strike.

My question to you is: 

Do you know of anything that serves such a purpose?Commercially available or home made.  Please let me know.


:duel: 

Tim P.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 19, 2003)

Obviously nothing beats a live training partner.  Most of us who have trained in the FMA's for a while have numerous devices/contraptions when partners are not available.

I have a Silent Fighter dummy (designed by Datu Kelly Worden)  It is a modern and padded version of a wing chun dummy with articulating limbs.  Duct tape is useful for making this device hold a stick.  It gives you some ability to visualize an attack or set range.  The right amount of duct tape will allow you to affix a stick to any freestanding heavybag.

I also have an old tire outfitted with a loop of rope and a carabiner to hang where my heavy bag hangs.  It is great for target training and full power striking.

Small trees outside with selectively pruned branches work well in a pinch too.  they simulate arms and allow you to work on range finding while you free practice.

Just a few ideas.  Use your imagination


Brett


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2003)

A Body Opponent Bag works OK too.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 20, 2003)

used to sell  a"fighting man dummy" that  could hold weapons.  Dan Insoanto uses it in vol 6 of a FMA video series also sold by i & i to show disarms and followups.

I made a PVC dummy a while ago with limb extensions similar to a wing chun wooden dummy but with longer arms, it worked well for practicing sombrada.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 20, 2003)

Or, to go the cheap route....
2x4 upright in a 5 gal bucket of concrete.
Cross bolt at shoulder level, attatching a 2" piece of PVC pipe.  Front end of pipe shold be about your arms length, back end shoud protrude a few inches.  Use bungee cord to get a vive action feel- anchor to the back end and the 2x4.  Cover the front end with foam and duct tape; tape an old stick in place where the hand would be.
You can also check out the Mook Jong Construction Manual by Mike Janich for more ideas.
Chad

And yes, the silent fighter is great.  If you have the free cash!


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 21, 2003)

All you need is some paracord, two 30" sticks some duct tape and an eye screw.

Put the eye screw in the end of one of the sticks. Run some cord through the eyelet, tie it around the center of the other stick with about a foot of cord between the sticks and use some duct tape to secure it in place. Hang your new toy at head or shoulder level and start swinging. Be careful... it hits back. If you really want to make things interesting, put spear tips on the horizontal stick.

Tim Kashino


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Nov 21, 2003)

There is a book by Mike Janich about home made martial arts equipment.  It has an excellent plan to make an sinawaili pole.  I made one and it cost about $15 total.


----------



## kyushoT (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you for all the info.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kyushoT _
> *Thank you for all the info.
> 
> :asian: *



Hey man...

where about from Michigan are you from?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 24, 2003)

Anyone ever make a tire stack to beat on?

If so I've got some questions?

Mark


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *Anyone ever make a tire stack to beat on?
> 
> If so I've got some questions?
> ...



Hi Mark...

I haven't made a tire stack, but I have hung a large tire from a tree to beat on.

PAUL


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 25, 2003)

I helped a friend of mine in High School build one.  It was really hard to hit with empty hand techniques (better for speed/repercussion striking than power blasting), but great for weapon striking.  It was pretty easy to construct.

Paul Martin


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok

I built one in my back yard to hit with my sticks as an out door training aid.  However It seems to have sagged and gotten warpped out of shape due (I believe) to the wieght of the tires being stacked on top of one another.

I saw a picture of one in a book by D. Canete (forgive my spelling) which gave me the idea.  However it doesn't look anywhere near as lopsided (collasped) as mine.

Did you experience this type of problem?  Did you support/fill the bottom tires with something?

Any ideas or input I would appreciate.

Mark


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *
> I saw a picture of one in a book by D. Canete (forgive my spelling) which gave me the idea.  However it doesn't look anywhere near as lopsided (collasped) as mine.
> 
> ...



There should be a piece of plywood under the stack. The bottom tire should be filled with cement, and the tires held in line with threaded studs (4 or more). Hope this helps.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 3, 2003)

Tim

Thanks for the response.  I talked with one instructor a while back and he had said he built one.  But it didn't sound like he went to as much trouble as you did.  I stacked some tires around a pole I set in the ground, however the sidewall of the bottom tires collaspes under the wieght of the tires stacked on top.

Although filling it full of cement would cure that problem.  Anyway I might have to wait till we move before I go and cement a tire and then do all of the drilling.  Well maybe I can...

Mark


----------



## DoxN4cer (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello Mark,
      You do all of the drilling *first* then insert the studs into the plywood base, put the first tire in the studs & fill w/ cement. Stack the  rest of the tires and secure in place with wing nuts. Hope this clarifies things a bit for you.

Tim


----------

